

The other side of "academic freedom" - justplay
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.in/2013/04/the-other-side-of-academic-freedom.html

======
fatjokes
As a soon-to-be-defending PhD student in CS deciding between industry and
academia, I've found Matt Welsh's posts to be most interesting.

